# -22f tonite...



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I remember a frozen trans and clutch pedal last year when we saw those temps. The new fluid should help out a bit.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

As my gramps used to say..."It's time to bring the brass monkey in from the front porch". No idea what it meant. I just knew it was gonna be cold as a mofo!


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm curious how the diesel will start in the time. I'm stationed in middle Georgia so I don't think my car came with a block heater. I'm from Michigan.. U.P. and I went to the dealer to see if I could order one.. **** they didn't even know what a cruze diesel was let alone a block heater. Haha. Hopefully I won't need one when I head up there on leave this winter. It only gets barely below freezing in ga


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Keep hearing we have a Arctic blast coming, southern Wisconsin is still 49F at almost 9PM tonight.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Keep hearing we have a Arctic blast coming, southern Wisconsin is still 49F at almost 9PM tonight.


It's down to 28, and falling, here in Northern Iowa, so it's on its way to you.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm right at the point the temperature changes the most right now.... If I drive 10 miles NW its 38F, 10 miles SE its 54F.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Did the diesel fuel blend change where you are already? If not, hope you have some emergency additive ready. Our area got slammed hard this year in January when we hit -15. I sold 7 gallons of diesel emergency recovery that week.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The way the weather is here, it's gonna wait till 26 of December to actually snow. One day it's 20* and frosted over windows then next day it's 70*s and why am I wearing this heavy of a jacket?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

It's probably close to the single digits here right now... We got our first snow today but was kinnda meh roads were pretty slippery tho but I know that's not saying much from what I've heard on the stock Eco tires lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did the diesel fuel blend change where you are already?


Believe refiners switch to winter blends in September around here. From my research though not all diesel fuel is temperature tested to the same low level & some do require an additive. I have read more than one report of gelling with so called top tier stations winter diesel. 

Cenex is the largest local chain near me to offer a -30F winter diesel. SuperAmerica list their nordic diesel at -40F, but I have yet to find any other fuel brand that lists any temperature testing. 
Cenex® Winterized Premium Diesel Fuels | Top Cold-Weather Performance

Some stations are only good to the -10F to -15F range with diesel, Kwik Trip for example gets their fuel from this place, which lists their fuel is only good down to -10F. 
Performance Fuels with extra power, reduced emissions, better mileage, faster cold weather starts and performance, environmental friendliness and other benefits which exceed industry premium diesel specifications.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Believe refiners switch to winter blends in September around here. From my research though not all diesel fuel is temperature tested to the same low level & some do require an additive. I have read more than one report of gelling with so called top tier stations winter diesel.
> 
> Cenex is the largest local chain near me to offer a -30F winter diesel. SuperAmerica list their nordic diesel at -40F, but I have yet to find any other fuel brand that lists any temperature testing.
> Cenex® Winterized Premium Diesel Fuels | Top Cold-Weather Performance
> ...


Good info. Never knew what the temperature ranges were for diesel fuels. It's interesting to see. Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

12:04 am 64 degrees here in El Paso honestly I think it's pretty chilly lmao


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Holy crap! Too cold for us New Yorkers!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> 12:04 am 64 degrees here in El Paso honestly I think it's pretty chilly lmao


Yeah Texas is weird like that when you get accustom to the heat. I remember having a t shirt on when the sun was up and a hoodie when the sun went down around April when I was in Wichita Falls for school.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

There's a light dusting of snow on the ground, the wind is howling, and iPhone says its 13 degrees with the wind chill right now in central Iowa.

Yay. 
I actually don't hate winter, but this polar vortex **** is starting way too early and cutting into my love affair with the fall. :|


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

On Friday it is forecast to be 40C (104F) in western Sydney, we aren't expecting any snow though. My work is putting on a harbour cruise dinner for 20 year plus employees Friday night so that should help cool things down a bit. It starts at 6:30pm and goes for four hours.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

It's 70 right now. I wish it was like this all year.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, how'd it start?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My car started last winter @ -30c with the remote start with no issues. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Kwik Trip for example gets their fuel from this place, which lists their fuel is only good down to -10F.


Interesting I fill up almost always at Kwik Trip as it is across the street from my house. Helps that I have their CC and Diesel Perks as well.

Never had any issues last winter though. Always fired up just as fast as it did in the summer.

Only one day it cranked for an extended period but still started up. My car usually sits in the garage. Granted it's really old with no insulation, so it's really only good to keep the wind and snow off the car.

I don't plan on adding any additives until I start having issues. By then it may be to late, but it will be lesson learned.

I gotta get my winter tires back on pretty soon too, god I hate cold weather.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MilTownSHO said:


> I don't plan on adding any additives until I start having issues. By then it may be to late, but it will be lesson learned.


When you do have gellling issues, you will never take that risk again. When I was a teenager my dad bought his first brand new diesel truck in the winter. We decided to head up north to visit family, stopping along the way at a motel. We ran a cord out the door to plug in the truck all night, came out in the morning and the truck would start but run like crap and die if you tried to take off. 

Called chevy, limped the truck across town to the local chevy dealer, after an hour in their heated garage and some additive we were on our way(for free). Only thing we can figure is the dealer fill fuel was crap or we mistakenly used the wrong fuel the night before(station had diesel 1 & 2). 

Really never know what your getting for fuel so if you know its gonna be super cold might be a good idea to add something. We have used this for years without issues on the recommendation of the local heavy truck shop. FPPF


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

In Nova Scotia they automatically give us winter blended diesel. There's no choice


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> When you do have gellling issues, you will never take that risk again.


I agree with you, but that is why I always fill up where they go through a lot of diesel. That way I know it's winter blend.

Now if I were to drive down south on a road trip, I would buy some additive to mix in for whatever remaining fuel I have when I return to the cold weather.

Chevy doesn't recommend any additives and I figure I got a 10/100,000 mile warranty, they can tow it if it really came down to that.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

it was 65 here today in windsor, so detroit area lol. but supposed to be 32 tonight, and mid 30's rest of the week... here is ontario we dont have an option we automatically get blended diesel...I need to put some additives in my f350 cause it is going to be sitting for the winter, and its last tank of fuel was early october so probably still summer diesel


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I know this won't stop the flurry of "Will my diesel run in the winter?" threads, but for anyone who is new to this site since about March of this year, let me give you the cliffnotes version:

1. With proper fuel your Cruze Diesel will start and run just fine in just about any level of cold even with zero block heaters or being parked in a garage. How do I know? There are several Canadians on here who drove their CTDs through last winter with no issues, and I myself lived in northern Minnesota, arguably the coldest area of the lower 48 states, and never had issues even in temps as low as near -40F.

2. Yes, bad or untreated fuel can gel and ruin your day. Pay close attention to what/where you buy fuel, especially if you're travelling from warmer states to colder states (remember, this thing can go 700+ miles on a single tank). There were a handful of incidents on the boards last winter of gelled fuel. I myself drove nearly all winter on straight #2 diesel with my own added PowerService (white bottle for winter treating) with zero issues.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Last year I experienced gelling in my Jetta at -3F and I only use She'll V-Power. Never again. The dealer ain't around to toe late at night. And cold like that kills. When it gets this cold I use an anti gel additive.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never used an additive and never had any cold start issues. Granted, "cold" for me was maybe -7F at the worst, which is nothign compared to some further north, but that is still cold!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm at 45 degrees north latitude and never plugged mine in once, never used additive and never had a problem starting.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It sure warms up faster if its plugged in and its only 125 watts. Easier on the engine too.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Well said PanJet,
I ALWAYS use Power service all year round . Grey/White bottles and Zero cold start problems or any other fuel issues no matter what the temp is . I also never plug any of my diesel no matter how cold it is and never had a cold start problem , then again I know how to take care of a diesel as well might have some thing to do with this as well.

I have 100 miles on my new Cruze Woo Hoo.... I need to start driving the car more .


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The first day I had mine I put 200 miles on


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

As a Canadian i love it when free trade works in our favour.Enjoy the cold weather U.S.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

20k on my Cruze, I've never used any additives. It has always started right away even at below zero temps.
Also, I never remember to wait for the glow plugs to heat up. 
.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Barefeet said:


> 20k on my Cruze, I've never used any additives. It has always started right away even at below zero temps.
> Also, I never remember to wait for the glow plugs to heat up.
> .


27 months old and never seen the glow plug light even come on except with all the other lights at start up display.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> It sure warms up faster if its plugged in and its only 125 watts. Easier on the engine too.


hey where are you running the plug out from the hood?...

I have mine just out the front of the hood just between the passenger headlight and grille. I was wondering if you were able to find a clever spot for it. I was looking in the bumper but I cant find anywhere to get it through


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Gman said:


> hey where are you running the plug out from the hood?...
> 
> I have mine just out the front of the hood just between the passenger headlight and grille. I was wondering if you were able to find a clever spot for it. I was looking in the bumper but I cant find anywhere to get it through


I am afraid that I am no more clever! ccasion14: I have mine in the same spot out of the hood, just to the inside of the passenger headlight. I left about 2"of cable so it cannot blow around. Unfortunately with the auto grille louvers we cannot run out from there. Any where else it lower than I want, as I have no desire to bend down to find my plug twice a day. So far the location seems to be working well.


----------

